# Hit the Trappers Jackpot!



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Helped a friend of mine clean out a couple old sheds and barns this weekend. Spent all day helping move stuff. Tons of stuff in this place including these traps. He told me to grab them if I wanted them. Looks like a 2-330 conibears, 5-110 conibears. Plus 50 long spring, which are mostly Victors with a couple Diamonds. Eight of the traps are new and still even had the original paper tags tied to them. Ive already looked at several of the traps and they will need some work, but at least 40 are ready to use. Looks like I hit the trappers jackpot.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You lucky dog you.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good deal your hard work paid off


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

congrats looks like some body is gonna be busy.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Heck ya! Score!!!!!!!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Jackpot.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

After looking thru all the traps, I now have an inventory:

10- Blake & Lamb #1 1/2

3- Blake & Lamb #4

1- Victor #3

2- Victor #4

8- Victor #1

11- Victor #2

12- Victor # 1 1/2

1-Diamond #1

1-Triumph #2

2- Conibear 330s

5- Conibear 110s


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Would you be interested in selling the Blake & Lamb #4s and the Diamond and Triumph?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Score !


----------

